# Should i keep this icons



## gsxrdon (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm gonna be putting out a theme for theme chooser on the market soon, but i need help about these icons weather i should keep theme or make new ones. I dont wanna get ahead of myself if there not gonna be a hit. I plan on making an icon pack with the adw theme. This theme is gonna be a very clean blue theme call BLUE SIMPLICITY.


----------



## gsxrdon (Jul 12, 2011)

no opions on the icons, ok


----------



## jimmithy (Sep 16, 2011)

Absolutely keep em. I'm a fan of contrasting colors. Would look nice with my wallpapers.

Sent from the little robot in my pocket using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## gsxrdon (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks dude i wish more people would respond. Would like to know if its worth making the icon pack of those or different ones.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Icons are good. Since I can't compare, would they only truly show on a dark background or are they "bright" enough to show no matter what? If not, my only suggestion would be a little more 'umph' in brightness. I like the semi-transparency and they are tastefully done.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

My vote: I like the icons' design but maybe not the color of them. Since that are what they are, I vote you post several different colors of icons since changing their colors will be trivial, just a little tedious.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

+1 I hadn't even thought of the color. Good suggestion.


----------



## gsxrdon (Jul 12, 2011)

The colors probably woudnt make a difference the icons are somewhat transparent. So the background wallpaper would have to look somewhat dark.. I put another icon underneath the picture, what do you guys think about that one?


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Imo, I like the icon but the text detracts from it (unless you were just labeling it) but then again I'm a minimalist and don't use text except in drawer and that's only sometimes. A launcher could easily take care of that if it wasn't in the middle of the icon.

Edit: Almost forgot, not that I'm saying there is, but check to see if someone has used the name you are going to use on a different theme. That will safe guard that there isn't any confusion when and if you publish/post this theme. It's happened before, me included, that something like that has happened.


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

It's hard to tell for me until I have it on my phone. Some icon packs I thought I'd love, I deleted after a day. I'd definitely give these a try if you put out a pack.


----------



## travp624 (Jun 12, 2011)

I think best way to test these icons gsx make a small adw teaser theme for some ppl to try out and post feedback on. I have done that before it seems to work and you get the feedback your looking for. Maybe not the feedback you wanna hear but you get it!


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

travp624 said:


> I think best way to test these icons gsx make a small adw teaser theme for some ppl to try out and post feedback on. I have done that before it seems to work and you get the feedback your looking for. Maybe not the feedback you wanna hear but you get it!


Agreed, I'll try them for you if you make a small pack I can try. I'm using ADW.

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------

